# HDR Shootout #1.



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2011)

As suggested here, I'm offering the first set of images for a _strictly unofficial_ HDR 'shootout'.

I know I have "My Photos are NOT OK to edit" checked, but I'll make an exception in this case.

I scrounged my files for some usable EV-2/0/+2 images, and this one popped up.  Not ideal, but what the heck!  All the metadata is attached to each image to assist you. 

I will tell you this:  The tree on the left was moving in the wind, so it will not be easy to line the image up using it.  But all 3 shots were taken with solid tripod and using a remote release with mirror-up function, so everything else should line up without any problems.

EV +2:








EV 0:







EV -2:







Full size images (4000x2649 pixel) can be found at:

EV -2
EV 0
EV +2


Anyone may process these images as they wish and post their results here.  This isn't a contest.  Just a learning experience for all involved. 

*When posting your results, please include the software used, any relevant settings & information, and if you edit outside your HDR software (color correction, remove perspective, etc) please post that information as well.*


Knock yourself out!


----------



## Provo (Mar 23, 2011)

Sparky I can't help to ask if I know you from another site?


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 23, 2011)

No special info really. Photomatix. Strength 100, Luminosity 6, Micro Smooth 15, Highlight Smooth 30. Took it into Picasa (yes Picasa couldn't be bothered waiting for PS to open), upped the highlights slightly and darkened the shadows a smidge. Then switched it to red filtered BnW for ****s and giggles - liked it so kept it....and cropped a little of the drive way out.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2011)

Provo said:


> Sparky I can't help to ask if I know you from another site?


 

Beats me.


----------



## Provo (Mar 23, 2011)

mortovismo said:


> No special info really. Photomatix. Strength 100, Luminosity 6, Micro Smooth 15, Highlight Smooth 30. Took it into Picasa (yes Picasa couldn't be bothered waiting for PS to open), upped the highlights slightly and darkened the shadows a smidge. Then switched it to red filtered BnW for ****s and giggles - liked it so kept it....and cropped a little of the drive way out.




Good Edit I like's yes yes


----------



## SlickSalmon (Mar 23, 2011)

This is fun!  Everyone already beat me to the B&W version, so here's something a little different...





Photomatix Pro; details enhancer; strength = 70.  Everything else in Photoshop.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2011)

My first run:







Luminance.
Profile 1
Mantuik '06
Contrast Equalization
Contrast Factor 1.000
Saturation Factor 0.800
Detail Factor 1.0
Pre-gamma 1.000

Perspective corrected in Gimp 2.6


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 23, 2011)

Mines:


----------



## Bynx (Mar 24, 2011)

Done in Nik HDR Effex Pro and tweaked in Photoshop.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 24, 2011)

I've never actually tried HDR, I'm generally not a fan of how they turn out with all their glowy edges and "fake" kind of look, but some of these are great! I had a go anyway:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Done in Photoshop CS5 - Corrected the perspective and, unfortunately can't remember exactly what I did.  I just twiddled the sliders until I found something I liked, then adjusted the contrast and colour filters until I was happy.


----------



## Provo (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's my edit take on it
Dynamic Photo HDR 5
Lightroom3
Nik Color Efex Tonal Contrast 60% on a layer mask with Dynamic photo HDR layer
Topaz Adjust PhotoPop 35% opacity on layer mask with merged layers above this step
duplicate layer after merging again with hue adjustment set the hue so the image is green
then set the fill to black then use the brush with white to paint in 25% opacity green around grass
used OnOne photoresize to scale down the image so no loss of image quality as being scaled to 1000x664 dpi max
Topaz Denoise layer 18% for some noise reduction to the clouds
and there you have it exactly what I did. Total edit time 45min DONE!


----------



## SlickSalmon (Mar 24, 2011)

I like how some of the responders adjusted the perspective without over-correcting it, like I did.  I think Bynx really captures the mood without over cooking it, but Provo's got something going, too.

This is a great exercise...I want more!


----------



## Provo (Mar 24, 2011)

I love images with different stones & bricks they bring out really good contrast.
I also like objects that have been environmentally stressed like old cars,rustic metal etc.. those are the best one's

How long should we leave these challenges up? Before moving onto another one? Weekly? Bi-Weekly?
I have 7 raw image I can throw in for a challenge


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 24, 2011)

Provo said:


> I love images with different stones & bricks they bring out really good contrast.
> I also like objects that have been environmentally stressed like old cars,rustic metal etc.. those are the best one's
> 
> How long should we leave these challenges up? Before moving onto another one? Weekly? Bi-Weekly?
> I have 7 raw image I can throw in for a challenge


 

I don't think we should 'close' any threads as there's people who have yet to find the forum and may wish to participate in the future.  If someone manages to dig up an old thread and post in it, all the better I say.

I thought about posting a link to the raws for my post, but there might be those who can't process raw files.  So I just posted .jpgs instead.


----------



## nos33 (Mar 24, 2011)

Photomatix 4.0.2 x64
Custom Preset
Minor touch ups in Photoshop CS5


----------



## ifeilmann (Mar 29, 2011)

I love Provo's take on this. Very ominous!


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 22, 2011)

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Detail Enhancer


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 22, 2011)

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Exposure Fusion


----------



## Compaq (Aug 22, 2011)

Photomatix 4: details enhancer
Photoshop: cloning out stuff, curves, hue/saturation, sharpening, lens correction




HDR shootout #1 by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr

 This is fun


----------

